# Siser TS-One Problem



## mikesigns111 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi I have a Siser TS-One heat press. It was working fine yesterday but when i turned it on today it is beeping constantly and displaying 111 in the temp window. Any ideas what it could be. Thanks.


----------



## woohooguy (Dec 23, 2012)

mikesigns111 said:


> Hi I have a Siser TS-One heat press. It was working fine yesterday but when i turned it on today it is beeping constantly and displaying 111 in the temp window. Any ideas what it could be. Thanks.


hi,

i owned two TS ONE at my workshop, one of them had similar issue like yours and got it fixed last week.

the problem was with fuse. replace it with a new one.

tks


----------



## mikesigns111 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. It is working now. I left it unplugged for half an hour and it worked.


----------



## Bounceman (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi there, i’ve been searching for an answer on the ERROR 111 on my SISER TS-ONE.
I found your post and wondered if you fixed the issue ok? I’m having problems, tried the fuse, turning off etc etc, any advice would be well received. Thanks Sean


----------

